# One stop shopping for Jowo nib units, converters, ink, clips, blanks.



## Charlie69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I'm taking the kitless FP plunge and ordered the tap I need from Mike for the Jowo #5 housing.   Now I'm looking for a online seller that preferably sells the nib units, converters, ink, clips & blanks.   Basically looking for a store that provides all the gear I need.   Like what Classic nib is for Bock nib units.   Does it exist?   I've googled a bit and see that I can get everything I need from Richard Greenwald except the nib units,   I can order the units from Meister nib but it would be great to get everything from one place.

Thanks


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 7, 2016)

Charlie, I am not aware of any such store or whatever you'd like to call it. But, my thinking is this....if you find all of the items anywhere, buy them. All you can afford. My reason for saying this is that I've noticed the supply is dwindling. More and, more turners are "taking the plunge". Some have unlimited budgets and, buying more than they will ever use but, they have the stuff. 

The last time I looked around, (last week) I failed to find EVERYTHING in one place. Some were out of stock but, you could put your name in for reservation. 

But, I'm with you on a one stop purchase. Maybe someone will work something out to help us someday. :wink:


----------



## mredburn (Jan 7, 2016)

THere are  couple of sellers of JOWO in the US, Neither sell everything you want at one place.  Richard Greenwald sells Schmidt nibs and feeds which will also take the 6.5 x.5 tap  you bought if your set on only buying from one source. Pen Parts..fountain pen parts.  Go to page two.

 Brian at MeisterNibs.com carries steel and gold nibs,  Nibs.com only lists gold nibs for Jowo.
There are a couple overseas sellers of Jowo Nibs.


----------



## Charlie69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bingo! thank you Mike.   I somehow missed that those were Schmidts even though Richard Greenwald states the thread size right on the page and there is a photo:redface:.   wohoo!   Let the ink stained madness begin!!   I'm gonna make some FP's.


----------

